# First post, and some tunes from my band.



## hjr2 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi everyone. Just joined up here, don't know how I missed this forum for so long. I play, teach guitar, build and repair effects pedals in Toronto. 
Here are some tunes from my band if you're interested. [soundcloud]https://soundcloud.com/hjr2/sets/pre-season-draft[/soundcloud]


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi hjr2,

Listening now. Thanks!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice work. Looking forward to more. Hoping you will be a regular contributor to the forum. Welcome.


----------



## hjr2 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks guys, looking forward to hanging out here.


----------



## hjr2 (Sep 5, 2013)

Here's solo guitar thing with a GT6 providing delays and stuff. [soundcloud]https://soundcloud.com/hjr2/i-iose-the-words[/soundcloud]


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I enjoyed listening to your audio. Very well done and welcome to GC. I echo the comments, keep them coming and post a lot.


----------

